# Battery wiring diagram



## papabear70 (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello.  I am new to this forum.  I recently bought a 1997 Overland Laraedo motorhome 41 ft and am not sure the batteries were wired properly.  If anyone has a Overland and could take a good picture of the batteries and emailed it to me I would be ever so grateful.  Thank you.  papabear70@outlook.com


----------

